# K2 Zeppelin 2007, still good?



## Wlad (Sep 4, 2012)

I am snowboarding for 5 years on some crappy snowboard and I saw an offer for K2 Zeppelin 2007, it costs 250 euro with some K2 binding, is it a good offer or is this snowboard too old?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

It might be a fine board depending on how beat up or how many days on it. But no way worth that much; last year gave a k2 zeppelin 160 away...it was noodled out but fine for a beginner.


----------



## Wlad (Sep 4, 2012)

He rode it just for 3 times.... I am from slovakia and shops here doesn't have many snowboards, could you recommend me some from these sites? 
Me - 187 height, 67kg weight. I would prefer wide, all mountain snowboard, directional shape (maybe directional twin).

SNOWBOARDY - snowboard-online.sk
Snowboardy | Dom


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

250 euro for a 2007 is about 200 euro too much.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Hard to say if its the right price, but the Zeppelin is what the Slayblade aimed to replace, and I know a lot of people were super skeptical. The Zep deffinitely had a strong following. Its an aggressive cambered all mountain charger and was a staple in the K2 lineup for like 7 or 8 years.


----------



## Wlad (Sep 4, 2012)

Slayblade without binding costs 444€ ....that's too much :/


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Wlad said:


> Slayblade without binding costs 444€ ....that's too much :/


I wasn't saying get a Slayblade, though if you do find one it will float better than a Zep being flat instead of camber.

I was giving you an idea of what type of board the Zeppelin is. Its camber and made for aggressive all mountain riders.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Seems a bit pricy though, I would keep looking.

Keep posting up your options, I don't mind the game of, pick the best board!:thumbsup:

TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

These are similar to the zeppelin.

You might have to put a couple bottles of Vodka in your pockets so you weigh more though.

SNOWBOARD NITRO MAGNUM 161 - NO COLOR - snowboard-online.sk

SNOWBOARD NITRO MAGNUM 161 - NO COLOR - snowboard-online.sk


TT


----------



## Wlad (Sep 4, 2012)

That's good recommendations, I found another site: Snowboard, snowboardy - Snowboard pro ka


----------



## Wlad (Sep 4, 2012)

snowboard RIDE Antic

snowboard RIDE Highlife UL - it's good price, but still too expensive :/

Snowboard Ride Berzerker 11/12 - Black | Skateshop, skate shop, snowboard shop BEEBOB


What about binding? Can you recommend me some too?


----------



## df_321 (Oct 6, 2011)

Blue Tomato Shop | Forum Destroyer 156W 11/12 Test Snowboard | Forum | Freestyle+Freeride Test |*Snowboards

This seems like a steal and i dont think shipping to Slovakia is very expensive.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

df_321 said:


> Blue Tomato Shop | Forum Destroyer 156W 11/12 Test Snowboard | Forum | Freestyle+Freeride Test |*Snowboards
> 
> This seems like a steal and i dont think shipping to Slovakia is very expensive.


I had this forum Destroyer before & it was awesome, I loved it.
Forum Destroyer Insert Snowboard 158 2008 - Men's - Free Shipping on Forum orders over $49 at Moosejaw

Zoom in & take a look @ the graphics.

TT


----------



## Wlad (Sep 4, 2012)

Graphics are very nice indeed. It's so cheap because it's test board, it has been ridden before, but I don't mind. I want snowboard mainly for riding down the hill, would't directional shape be better?


----------



## Wlad (Sep 4, 2012)

According to this site ( Forum Destroyer 2012 Snowboard Review ) Destroyer 2012 is just for park riding...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Wlad said:


> According to this site ( Forum Destroyer 2012 Snowboard Review ) Destroyer 2012 is just for park riding...


It was more of a do everything twin for me.

Alos I'd hardly call that a review anyway. This is a real review, you know with descriptions and stuff?


----------



## HB-NS (Jul 12, 2012)

Check out some german stores. They will ship to Slovakia for sure. There is plenty on sale at planet-sports Snowboards Outlet: Top Marken zu Hammerpreisen!

Too bad you are not from Holland cause I have an Arbor Blacklist 157 on sale that might suit you


----------



## Wlad (Sep 4, 2012)

I really like Ride Berzerker 2012, it costs 308.47 euros, what do you think?
But It's only available 161 NOT WIDE and size of my boots is 46, so I'm little afraid of this. My current snowboard isn't wide as well and I haven't problem with it, but it's wider by 1,5cm.


----------



## kronhollio (Aug 28, 2012)

For which style you want to get? I had Zeppelin 2007 and for me that is wonderful board for free and all mountain style. The new zeppelin is Slayblade with core bambooha


----------



## Wlad (Sep 4, 2012)

All-mountain, mostly rideing down the hill, sometimes powder.


----------



## kronhollio (Aug 28, 2012)

You must take with rocker I will recommend you K2 Turbo Dream. K2 has good system with flat and rocker camber for 2011-2012. Did you hear for that systam?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Nivek said:


> It was more of a do everything twin for me.
> 
> Alos I'd hardly call that a review anyway. This is a real review, you know with descriptions and stuff?


I thought it did everything pretty good, it had really fast base.

I haven't tried one of these, but I'd like to.
Yes The Basic Snowboard Review
YES Basic 2012 157cm

TT


----------



## Wlad (Sep 4, 2012)

kronhollio said:


> You must take with rocker I will recommend you K2 Turbo Dream. K2 has good system with flat and rocker camber for 2011-2012. Did you hear for that systam?


It's pretty expensive.


----------



## kronhollio (Aug 28, 2012)

which year as snowboard rider?


----------



## Wlad (Sep 4, 2012)

kronhollio said:


> Which year as snowboard rider?


6th year..


----------



## HB-NS (Jul 12, 2012)

Here you have a berzerker wide 159:
Ride Snowboard "Berzerker", 334,99 €, Brettershop.de


----------



## Wlad (Sep 4, 2012)

HB-NS said:


> Here you have a berzerker wide 159:
> Ride Snowboard "Berzerker", 334,99 €, Brettershop.de


Thx, I will check shipping when I got home.


----------



## Wlad (Sep 4, 2012)

Wlad said:


> Thx, I will check shipping when I got home.


Hm, I don't know German language...I can't find price of shipping to Slovakia...any help?


----------



## Wlad (Sep 4, 2012)

Other choices I found:
snowboard NIDECKER - SMOKE (000) | SNOWBITCH.CZ
snowboard NIDECKER - PRIME (000) | SNOWBITCH.CZ
snowboard NIDECKER - AXIS (WH SIL) | SNOWBITCH.CZ


----------

